# Sora vs. Dante



## ~Avant~ (May 16, 2008)

Everything they have is allowed.

This should be interesting...


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

This has already been done before, man.
The general consensus was that Sora won.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 16, 2008)

Really? Sora beat Dante?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

What can Dante do?


----------



## Agmaster (May 16, 2008)

Stop time?  Double?  ....BLOCK.

Oh and he's all but invulnerable.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 16, 2008)

Didn't Dante take hits from the Savior in DMC4?


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> Really? Sora beat Dante?



And Vergil.
But then, stopping time was banned for both sides.

It had to do with Reflega, which turns all attacks back on the enemy.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 16, 2008)

Oh right..I remember now. Damn reflaga is pretty broken.


----------



## Agmaster (May 16, 2008)

Can't ...Dante just wait...until reflega is done...or royal guard...or does reflega stay on while you attack?


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Sora can just keep on doing it, though.

As soon as he activates the spell, Reflega comes on.

It lasts for a short while afterwards as well, which means he can start it all over again, IIRC.

And, as far as I remember, Sora had better reaction feats than Dante, last time this thread was dealt with.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 16, 2008)

IIRC in the Final Mix secret ending wasn't Master Xehanort capable of penetrating through the reflaga?


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> IIRC in the Final Mix secret ending wasn't Master Xehanort capable of penetrating through the reflaga?



It didn't look the same as Soras Reflega, though.


----------



## Gary (May 16, 2008)

sora wins with time stop or refeclt


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Didn't Dante take hits from the Savior in DMC4?



Nope,he dodged them all or made them glancing.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 16, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> It didn't look the same as Soras Reflega, though.



How so?

If anything it could probably be a better version given the calibur of Terra, ven, and Aqua.


----------



## Gary (May 16, 2008)

except sora beat terra refelct and i know some where the person that made kingdom hearts said that terra is the strongest knight


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

You notice the squares or whatever it is built from?
Those seems different from Soras...

Also, Riku and Sora are already top tier, and Sora managed to beat Terra already, as well.


----------



## Gary (May 16, 2008)

wait before i go any farer what are some of dantes feats?


----------



## Run.The.Animal (May 16, 2008)

I'm ashamed to say I haven't play KH II enough to fully support Sora, but I think Wisdom Form is enough. The projectiles seem of energy, so Dante can't shoot 'em down with his own bullets. But then if Dante gets close enough for sword play, the Sora'll have to break out the Oblivion and Oathkeeper.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

He doesn't need to fight Dante so directly, though.
Reflega sends back all attacks, even physical ones as shown when Sora fights Larxene.

So that should be more than enough to deal with the enemy.


----------



## Agmaster (May 16, 2008)

Royal Guard Ultimate block heals Dante with every attack that it blocks and can be kept up indefinitely.  And this is young DMC 0/3 Dante.  So....no.  Sora reflecting wont do anything.  His attacks...will do nothing....time stop is his only hope and that's if Dante doesn't QS first.


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 16, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> You notice the squares or whatever it is built from?
> Those seems different from Soras...
> 
> Also, Riku and Sora are already top tier, and Sora managed to beat Terra already, as well.




Actually it was pretty much accepted in the KH community that the fight ended in a draw since Terra wasn't apparently going all out. And since both fighter looked in good condition afterwards.

Much like Sora's fight with Sephiroth.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

So, that is the only chance Dante has to stay in the match then?

He has to use gameplay feats, of all things?

@Avant
Man, as soon as I have posted, you have posted before me, so I have to do this...
Anyway, link to the topic you are talking about?
Because Terra seemed to be kind of spirit-like, so how could he look tired in the first place?


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

DTT Dante is a mini-god so he could take Sora. Other than that... no.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> DTT Dante is a mini-god so he could take Sora. Other than that... no.



Sora has dealt with Demigod Hercules and Olympian Hades.


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Sora has dealt with Demigod Hercules and Olympian Hades.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MnHLsEjvzs[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah,but they weren't casually desintegrating Heartless.
Also DTT Dante is invulnerable.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

You sure that isn't just gameplay feats?
Also, speaking of annihilating Heartless, couldn't Sora summon Genie to help him?


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> You sure that isn't just gameplay feats?
> Also, speaking of annihilating Heartless, couldn't Sora summon Genie to help him?



I don't think Dante is fit to handle a toon force generator....


And here's the power DTT before Dante mastered it.Can't find the gameplay where he destroys most of demon world with it...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBBINCdSrRw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRVemRImJcM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Still, that leaves Sora with Genie to summon.

I'd say that should be enough to handle Dante.


----------



## Amuro (May 16, 2008)

What exactly can Genie do in confined to the game? I didn't really use him much so can't remember his feats.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

All the stuff he could do in the movie, as in phenomenal, cosmical powers...
Or, in other words, reality warping on a pretty respectable scale.


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> All the stuff he could do in the movie, as in phenomenal, cosmical powers...
> Or, in other words, reality warping on a pretty respectable scale.



Hmm,wasn't most of his power sapped after Aladin freed him?


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2008)

dante's dreadnaught is broken


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Hmm,wasn't most of his power sapped after Aladin freed him?



If he is free, why continue to "work" for Sora, though?
I mean, this seems to be slightly different, in some crucial ways, but Disney still said that feats from their own canon can be used here, more or less.


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Then Dante gets toonforced to death. DDT is no match for cosmic powers.

If I recall,Jafar and Genie were at some points lolling around with planets in their songs.


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2008)

but in DTT dante is basically a god


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Then Dante gets toonforced to death. DDT is no match for cosmic powers.
> 
> If I recall,Jafar and Genie were at some points lolling around with planets in their songs.



Alright, I believe we have found the absolute hax Sora can use.
Simply summon Genie, sit back and enjoy a musical number that kills the enemy...


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Alright, I believe we have found the absolute hax Sora can use.
> Simply summon Genie, sit back and enjoy a musical number that kills the enemy...



Well,I can just say. I wonder what kind of hax we'll see in KH3...


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Well,I can just say. I wonder what kind of hax we'll see in KH3...



Reality warping coming directly from Sora, maybe?
Or even teleportation instantly through whole universes?
Time travel?
Creating copies of himself, 10-20 of them, who each can do everything he can?

At least, that is what I think Sora will be able to do at the end of it all...

He might even get something like a GER, as an evolved form of his Reaction Commands...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

Or, they'll show stuff, that makes Sora weaker than he was before


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Reality warping coming directly from Sora, maybe?
> Or even teleportation instantly through whole universes?
> Time travel?
> Creating copies of himself, 10-20 of them, who each can do everything he can?
> ...



Oh lawd... Sora becomes a cosmic. Awesome


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Or, they'll show stuff, that makes Sora weaker than he was before



Hey, as long as they don't turn Sephiroth into a mommas boy, or ruin some of the other fun stuff, I'm happy either way...
Anyway, I think I'll make a new thread soon



Zetta said:


> Oh lawd... Sora becomes a cosmic. Awesome


The games need something to compare with comics 
I personally vote for Sora, KHverse Sephiroth and Riku to take that place...along with Aqua...

If it was possible, I'd like Samus to get such power as well.


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> Hey, as long as they don't turn Sephiroth into a mommas boy, or ruin some of the other fun stuff, I'm happy either way...
> Anyway, I think I'll make a new thread soon
> 
> 
> ...



Well Nipponverse has some people on cosmic level.

But yeah,comics do have a lot of heavy hitters. Basicly because having a game with people that can bust galaxies by sneezing is not very awesome.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Its not that fun to see in the comics either...
Still, I really want the games around to have stronger characters, and Sora seems to be a pretty good chance at that happening.

Also, given the actions in SSBB, Nintendoverse is getting more epic and awesome as well, which is always a plus.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

Shouldn't this thread be in the game battledome?
.........oh wait, we don't have one


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Shouldn't this thread be in the game battledome?
> .........oh wait, we don't have one



I freaking concur!

Where the fuck is our GBD?


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Shouldn't this thread be in the game battledome?
> .........oh wait, we don't have one


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Shouldn't this thread be in the game battledome?
> .........oh wait, we don't have one



Quoted for fucking truth.
Where the hell is our OBD, Ukoku/Haterade/other mod people in Narutoforums?


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Someone suggest it again with a poll. Seriously,we must rally our forces.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Someone suggest it again with a poll. Seriously,we must rally our forces.



AJ, you do it.
I've already tried, and they didn't listen then, so why can't you try?

Also, we have to figure out the rules for it then, before we suggest anything.
Hey, what about a thread to discuss the rules for a Game Battledome?


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Ax_ said:


> AJ, you do it.
> I've already tried, and they didn't listen then, so why can't you try?
> 
> Also, we have to figure out the rules for it then, before we suggest anything.
> Hey, what about a thread to discuss the rules for a Game Battledome?



Sounds good,I'll start it.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Let me know when its posted.


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Someone suggest it again with a poll. Seriously,we must rally our forces.



lets storm the OBD convo thread and rally our forces there until our demands are met


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

vault023 said:


> lets storm the OBD convo thread and rally our forces there until our demands are met



I tried that once already, in the "how to improve OBD" or something like that...
Haterade said he might bring it up, but then that stupid joke he pulled on everyone was done, and I don't think it got brought up again...and it was so close to!


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Ok,posted. Discuss away


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

Damn, I remember that 
Oh well, one day it'll come, and my video game addictions will be worth something


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Damn, I remember that
> Oh well, one day it'll come, and my video game addictions will be worth something



Help discuss it then 

Also,girl + game addicted? Yeah,that's hot. if you don't mind me saying.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Dude, lets not talk about that.
Its bound to cause problems.

AJ is just a regular member here in the OBD, just like the rest of us...except Evil Moogle, who has this sick and twisted way in which he cheats on everything, in ways I can't even understand...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

Uhmmm ok Ax_ I never really noticed Evil Moogle to do anything like that but I'll take your word for it.....
____________________
I don't mind Zetta


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Oh come on.
In tournaments, that guy always finds a way to twist and bend the rules, without actually breaking them.

That isn't human, I tell you!


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

Isn't that called being a lawyer?


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

The correct term is cheater, or Evil Moogle


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

If you say so


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Yay permission. 

And rather,it's just rare. That's all. A crying shame too... about the girl gamer I mean. Besides,it's not a problem for me. I know girls who can beat me at Soul Calibur and RPGs. And that's a mean feat considering I used to be Belgium's Soul Calibur 2 champ. 



Anyway, let's hope the mods are favorable. Our attempt is slightly better I believe because we're actually laying rules and discussing how it would work before we suggest.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

Oh, well I'm not that good at games, whenever I put down a game and try to play it from the beggining again I always can't get as far as I was before 
That is the reason I failed to beat KH1,  I couldn't beat Chernabog 
I'm just a real big fan of the games that are RPGs but not turn based.


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Oh, well I'm not that good at games, whenever I put down a game and try to play it from the beggining again I always can't get as far as I was before
> That is the reason I failed to beat KH1,  I couldn't beat Chernabog
> I'm just a real big fan of the games that are RPGs but not turn based.



Being a gamer doesn't mean being good at games. Just having a love for them. 

A friend of mine has a collection of 200+ games. I can probably name all the games she's beaten but she loves them all the same.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2008)

~Avant~ said:


> How so?
> 
> If anything it could probably be a better version given the calibur of Terra, ven, and Aqua.



It looked more akin to Riku's Dark Shield ability except it completely surrounded Aqua instead of just in front.

So it looks more like it was a shield spell than a reflect spell.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Have you tried the latest FF game?
Fran is pretty good at fighting enemies, actually.
One of my favorites.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

I've never picked up a Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Enclave said:


> It looked more akin to Riku's Dark Shield ability except it completely surrounded Aqua instead of just in front.
> 
> So it looks more like it was a shield spell than a reflect spell.



Probably Protect and not Reflect. The animation is the same as in FF games.

Also,my team in FF12 was Vaan,Penelo and Balthier. Melee powerhouse,magic powerhouse,ranged powerhouse. 



Azure Flame Kite said:


> I've never picked up a Final Fantasy game.


You might like 12,it's not turnbased.

Hmm,GBD convo thread will be needed.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

I shall pick it up, when I'm done with my classes for the semester.
_____________________________
Hey Enclave, any input on Demyx's move?


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2008)

Ah, yes Protect.  I couldn't remember the name of the spell for some reason.

Anyways, if it is Protect (which it certainly appears to be) and it works like it does in FF games then it only blocks half the damage which would explain why Master Xehanorts attack was capable of breaking through.

My guess is that Aqua doesn't know Reflect, or didn't use Reflect for some reason.


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Ah, yes Protect.  I couldn't remember the name of the spell for some reason.
> 
> Anyways, if it is Protect (which it certainly appears to be) and it works like it does in FF games then it only blocks half the damage which would explain why Master Xehanorts attack was capable of breaking through.
> 
> My guess is that Aqua doesn't know Reflect, or didn't use Reflect for some reason.


Probably the former. There's no reason not to use reflect,especially in it's souped up KH2 form.



Azure Flame Kite said:


> I shall pick it up, when I'm done with my classes for the semester.


You'll have fun. If anything,the voice acting is golden.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2008)

We cannot be sure she doesn't know it.

After all, she was casting the spell on Terra wasn't she?  Could be Reflect is a self only spell in the KH verse which would explain why she used Protect instead of Reflect.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

So Enclave, no response for the legitimacy of Demyx's Dance Water Dance move?
I just want a second opinion.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2008)

Oh that?  I thought it was obvious enough that it is a gameplay perspective feat not storyline perspective.

Remember, Demyx is the weakest of the Org members, it's doubtful he has an insta win move like Luxord does.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

I have given my opinion that it is valid, but extremely hax, that is 1 opinion.
Zetta agrees with me, that is the 2nd one...

Chances are, Enclave is going to agree with us...or this will turn into 10+ pages where we argue about this, thus decreasing our chances to have a united front when demanding a GBD...


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

Well, I thought he got reflega cast on, but master xehanort casted Stopga on Aqua and you know how all the damage that you cause during stopga charges in all at once in your enemy once the spell wears off?
This could mean the end of Reflega's No-Limit falacy


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

Well no offense Ax_ but I was looking for a response about how it seemed legitimate since the kill process didn't make sense at all.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Actually, wouldn't that just mean that all the damage would be directed back to the enemy at once?

And that wasn't Reflega, anyway, as has been stated already.
Plus, it didn't start in the same way that Soras did.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2008)

Banhammer, problem there though is the spell looked nothing like the Reflect line of spells.  It was much more in line with the likes of Riku's Dark Shield ability.

edit:

Just to be clear, I'm not going to say it's impossible for Demyx's move to be an actual insta kill move.  I just don't think it's overly likely.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

Sora never casted Reflega in a cutscene, and it would be kinda counterproductive if you could direct a reflega target, because it only last a moment when it takes two to get'em  on your party.
And even though it looks like the explosion stuned him, he dosen't seem much hurt by the hurricane of skyscraper slicing weapons


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Reflega is more of a self-boost spell.

Which is why it can afford to be so hax, really.
And it activates as soon as it starts to be cast, as well.


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Well no offense Ax_ but I was looking for a response about how it seemed legitimate since the kill process didn't make sense at all.



Luxord's time proces doesn't make sense either. Neither does Marluxia's 50 pokes abillity.

They're hax for a reason. It's not that an Espada would have problems with it one on one since they would destroy them easily but here we have the 12 other guys defending Demyx and his attack. The situation itself is what makes it devastating.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Actually, Zexion himself is what makes this so horrible for the Espada, since his illusions stops them from fighting back in any real way.

But even if they could do that, several of the Org XIII members could still rape the Espada.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2008)

Umm, I'm thinking you have confused this topic with the Org XIII vs Espada topic.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Luxord's time proces doesn't make sense either. Neither does Marluxia's 50 pokes abillity.
> 
> They're hax for a reason. It's not that an Espada would have problems with it one on one since they would destroy them easily but here we have the 12 other guys defending Demyx and his attack. The situation itself is what makes it devastating.



Marluxia's pokes were a spell that she casted on Sora we've no idea how a lot of spells in KH do what they do, her's was purely spell based though so...
And Luxord's I just figured was the time before Sora succumbed to the card spell.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2008)

In his fight with Luxord Sora had been turned into a card and dice multiple times throughout.  He clearly has some resistance to it that the others lacked so if all Luxord was doing was turning Sora into a card after that time went on it shouldn't work based on what we know.

Considering how powerful Luxord is though it's not the least bit surprising that he would have a move that is a certain kill if it suceeds.

edit:

You know, the more I think of it the more possible it seems that Demyx has a 100% certain kill attack.  Weaker beings than him have had them after all.


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Umm, I'm thinking you have confused this topic with the Org XIII vs Espada topic.



Crap...I'm guessing you are talking about mine and Zettas posts?
In our defense, both of us are pretty focused on the rules for the GBD now, so our attention for other things are slightly below average right now...


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

Here's a something something for y'all fellow KH fans



Aperently, snow white is next.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

It looks awesome


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

Rep your waitresses



And you're gonna get to play as Organization 13


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

The DS game will be better.
I heard you get to play as Xaldin.
It will be so very awesome.


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

It's relevant...kinda.



Azure Flame Kite said:


> Marluxia's pokes were a spell that she casted on Sora we've no idea how a lot of spells in KH do what they do, her's was purely spell based though so...
> And Luxord's I just figured was the time before Sora succumbed to the card spell.


She? I could have sworn...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2bB7I-CKUU[/YOUTUBE]
Fairly manly if you ask me. 

Well,look at this way. Demyx's attack is the same kinda magic. Maybe if the forms remain,Sora drowns ofscreen or something.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Rep your waitresses
> 
> 
> 
> And you're gonna get to play as Organization 13



The Snow White news is new to me, however playing as Org XIII in 258/2 is extraordinarily old news indeed.


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

I'm getting both


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

Oh damn, Marluxia's a guy?!?!
This is BS


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2008)

Heh, you wouldn't believe how many people thought that Marluxia was a woman.  So funny.

Anyways, I'm more anticipating Birth By Sleep, however I also plan to get 258/2 for the DS.

See, I just view 258/2 more like CoM in that while it'll give us some nice info and backstory it just won't be all that significant to the series as a whole.  Birth By Sleep on the other hand is poised to answer a LOT of unanswered questions.


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Same here. 

Also,yeah,Larxene is the only girl in Org 13.

While I'm editing,anything else I should add to the OP of the GBD rules thread?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 16, 2008)

How could I have been so stupid, my dreams of a badass scythe-weilding girl are dead now . DEAD I SAY


----------



## Ax_ (May 16, 2008)

There is #14 in KH as well, if that is any comfort...


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Heh, you wouldn't believe how many people thought that Marluxia was a woman.  So funny.
> 
> Anyways, I'm more anticipating Birth By Sleep, however I also plan to get 258/2 for the DS.
> 
> See, I just view 258/2 more like CoM in that while it'll give us some nice info and backstory it just won't be all that significant to the series as a whole.  Birth By Sleep on the other hand is poised to answer a LOT of unanswered questions.



Yeah, but they are all 99% sure going to get a ps3 re-make in the KH3 final mix or something, so I'm not touching them with mo' money


----------



## Zetta (May 16, 2008)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I am so reading Soul Reaper now, nothing before convinced me more than this.



Anime episode 1-5 is out aswel. Just FYI.

Anyway,final conclusion is: Dante is good but Sora has toon force at his side.


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, but they are all 99% sure going to get a ps3 re-make in the KH3 final mix or something, so I'm not touching them with mo' money



If they do get such treatment you do of course realise that they will not release them in North America so you'll have to play them in japanese.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

I'm a patient man


----------



## Enclave (May 16, 2008)

So, you would rather spend your time learning Japanese to play a couple of games rather than playing them on english on the PSP and DS?

Clearly, you are insane.


----------



## Banhammer (May 16, 2008)

Quiet you


----------



## The World (May 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Quiet you



It's good.


----------



## maximilyan (May 16, 2008)

Sora summons all his haxxed peeps, sits back and plays with his key blade.


----------



## The World (May 16, 2008)

maximilyan said:


> Sora summons all his haxxed peeps, sits back and plays with his key blade.



Dante summons Lady Trish Vergil and Sparda! ITS OVER!
Lady and Trish just flash their tits and Sora starts bleeding from the nose all over tha place and then his nuts drop.


----------



## The World (May 16, 2008)

Zetta said:


> ...



Yea i know it was a awesome idea.


----------



## Gary (May 16, 2008)

Banhammer said:


> Yeah, but they are all 99% sure going to get a ps3 re-make in the KH3 final mix or something, so I'm not touching them with mo' money



but kh3 not coming out for a few more years


----------

